# Ortlieb panniers



## The Rover (23 May 2015)

Morning.

I'm after a pair ortlieb panniers if anyone has some available, any colour considered and must be in excellent condition.
I'm no expert on these so please be patient if you offer me some as I'll need to do my research!

Cheers.


----------



## stoatsngroats (24 May 2015)

Ortlieb are great panniers, waterproof, and can hold plenty, easy to attach, and once on, very secure - I would recommend them.
I had 4 (sold 2 a year ago) and regularly use 1 (on the right side). Well worth the money I feel.
sorry I can't help with getting you some!


----------



## marshmella (24 May 2015)

I got mine from BIke 24 a Germam on line retailer i shopped around for the city roller panniers and they were the best price. Excellent service and superb panniers


----------



## The Rover (25 May 2015)

stoatsngroats said:


> Ortlieb are great panniers, waterproof, and can hold plenty, easy to attach, and once on, very secure - I would recommend them.
> I had 4 (sold 2 a year ago) and regularly use 1 (on the right side). Well worth the money I feel.
> sorry I can't help with getting you some!





marshmella said:


> I got mine from BIke 24 a Germam on line retailer i shopped around for the city roller panniers and they were the best price. Excellent service and superb panniers



Thanks for the replies, I've requested a price match from wiggle for some back roller classics.

Cheers.


----------



## The Rover (25 May 2015)

Wiggle have price matched bike inn so I've ordered some tonight.
My impatience is costly!


----------



## Mike! (26 May 2015)

It is........I have both front roller city (red) and back roller classics (black) I shall be putting up for sale soon (as soon as I dig them out and get pictures that is!!)


----------



## The Rover (26 May 2015)

Mike! said:


> It is........I have both front roller city (red) and back roller classics (black) I shall be putting up for sale soon (as soon as I dig them out and get pictures that is!!)



Typical! I've ordered red/black classics as I didn't want just one colour. You shouldn't struggle to sell them from looking on eBay. Thanks anyway.

Stuart.


----------



## e-rider (28 May 2015)

I've had back rollers for 11 years now and they are still going strong. I'm not so keen on the new fixing mechanism though - the older version is definitely more robust, however the new inner pocket is a nice modification from Ortlieb


----------



## The Rover (29 May 2015)

e-rider said:


> I've had back rollers for 11 years now and they are still going strong. I'm not so keen on the new fixing mechanism though - the older version is definitely more robust, however the new inner pocket is a nice modification from Ortlieb



I used mine yesterday for commuting ( 24 miles in total ) and I'm pleased I bought them, much more preferable than the rucksack, they didn't alter the ride that much as I've also got a rack bag with tubes, tools, spare lights etc.

Surprised they don't have a loop for attaching a light though.

Cheers


----------



## Mike! (29 May 2015)

I hear you on the light loop, interestingly the front rollers i have do have a loop??? The rears do not. Strange!


----------

